# Roasters



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I have three roasters ... an Ikawa, an Alpenrost and a Gene Cafe ... I consider myself after roasting for more than fifteen years, to be a beginner.

I do not like pale roasts but prefer really, really dark roasts usually with Old Brown Java beans.

3/5


----------

